

Review: EliteBook 8540p (ThinkPad competitor) - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/review-hp-elitebook-8540p-laptop-20100323/

======
protomyth
adding the numeric keypad, then not centering the trackpad make me think I
will be sitting to the left side of the portable. It just feels really weird.

